# Official Game Thread: Philadelphia @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN / CSN NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>







*VS*









*Philadelphia 76ers (15-18) (8-11 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (14-18) (10-9 at home)









United Center, Winsday January 12th, 2005
Philadelphia @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / FSN NBALP*





































*Georgetown-6'0-IVERSON <> Miami-6'7-SALMONS <> Arizona-6'6-IGUODALA <> NewMexico-6'7-THOMAS <> SetonHall-6'11-DALEMBERT*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> Georgetown-6'9-HARRINGTON <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY* </center>


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I'll be attending this game...

I kind of get the feeling that this game is going to show whether we're ready for the playoffs or not... don't tell me the players don't know what this game could mean...

I expect a close one depending upon if Gordon plays and plays well.

Bulls-86
76ers-92


:|


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I get the same bad feeling as Hawk has about this game. Partly because it's so important, I think the Bulls will suffer a mental letdown. The Sixers are more of a veteran dominated team and they'll react better in this type of game. Plus the Sixers have been pretty good lately, playing especially well on the road. Also remember that we already lost at home to this team, and as we've seen against other not-so-good teams (*cough* Nets *cough*) we seem to struggle for some unknown reason...call it matchups or whatever you want. Call me a pessimist if you want, but I'm moreso being cautiously optimistic about this Bulls team. The Bulls SHOULD win, but they'll probably find a way to lose this one:

Bulls - 87
Sixers - 93

I'll be watching this game, but with a very guarded attitude. :sour:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bulls 93
sixers 92

gordon 22
curry 15
harrington 14
hinrich 14/4/10
deng 17/8/5

iverson 23/6/7
dalembert 20/10


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

For 8th seed it's a must win , since Phily wants the same spot

Bulls 94

Sixers 88


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Here it goes, my number one key to stop the sixers would be to stop Bulls killer Kyle Korver. Iverson can score 100 points for all i care, but when Korver shoots them 3 pointers in clutch situations it kills us. The bulls need Iverson and only iverson to kill us. This is a game where Gordon will be needed greatly, I see big minutes from Ben and Deng. Othela if he scores like hes been scoring look for the bulls to steal this game. Hinrich 19 5 9, Ben 22 4 6 Deng 14 7 5 = WIN.

Bulls 92
Sixers 89


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Big game (boy does it feel weird to say that) but it's a damn important one so early in the season. Philly always seem to play good against us, regardless of the venue, so a win here against a possible playoff team, would be HUGE.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I'll be at the game too, I'm sure Philly has heard enough talk about the young Bulls taking the 8th seed and they will be ready for this game.

Bulls 86
Philly 90 

(Please be wrong)


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

this is going to be a tough one. Philly is actually a pretty solid team. They're definitley a playoff team in the East, even though their record don't look that impressive for a solid team like them. We have to come out and play with a chip on our shoulder. We have to continue to keep them under 100 points and hold them to a bad shooting night.

Iverson is Iverson, he'll score a lot. But, there are three players we should be careful of: Korver, Iguodala, and Dalembert.

- Korver shouldn't be let open.
- Iggy is energetic, he's sometime like a loose cannon, he'll be all over the court.
- Dalembert, Eddy hasn't had any tough competition in the post lately. He's been scoring at will early in the quarter for the last few games. But now, with Dalembert in the middle, it's a different story. Dalembert is not as strong as Eddy, but he's a very good shot blocker, and with his length he will give Eddy a hard time scoring.

Always pick the Bulls win  

Bulls 94
Sixers 90


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Willie Green and Kyle Horver don't scare me at all, Ben and Hinrich should have good games for us.


Bulls 90
Sixers 85


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

For some reason we always lose to the Sixers despite the fact that Iverson and Green are a short backcourt. Dalembert came out last time with an attitude. Honestly it depends on how Eddy Curry plays. 

76ers 89
Bulls 83


----------



## HuejMinitZ (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re:*

I'm also going to the game. Hard to believe that Philadelphia gets the better of our bigs whenever we play considering their front line has absolutely NO SIZE. Nevertheless, athletic shotblockers ALWAYS expose Eddy for the marginal ball player he is and I don't expect anything different tonight. The difference will be whether Kirk, Ben, and Luol are on tonight - and how out of control Nocioni plays in the minutes he gets. 

They got us the last time at our place, so I'll go ahead and say we'll pay 'em back this go round.

Bulls 92
Philly 87


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Re:*



> Originally posted by <b>HuejMinitZ</b>!
> I'm also going to the game. Hard to believe that Philadelphia gets the better of our bigs whenever we play considering their front line has absolutely NO SIZE.


Dalmbert is 6'11" and Jackson is 6'10"... I think that's decent size, especially for the Eastern Conference... but your right, our bigs should be better because they have more talent.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Very important gamne, but also very tough. I'm predicting a narrow win.

Bulls 88
Sixers 84


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re:*



> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> Dalmbert is 6'11" and Jackson is 6'10"... I think that's decent size, especially for the Eastern Conference... but your right, our bigs should be better because they have more talent.


Actually Kenny Thomas is their starting PF I believe...he's only Nocioni's size at 6'7 250 or so. Don't know why, but Kenny Thomas likes to torch us. I'm more worried about him than I am about Green, Korver, or Marc Jackson.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Why doesn't anyone mention Kenny Thomas? That dude kills us in every meeting. Harrington and Chandler must play Kenny Thomas tight. That guy doesn't have any post up game. However, his medium jumper is deadly.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls win this one.

Bulls 92
76ers 78

I won't be able to watch the game on TV, but I'll be looking forward to Deng/Igoudala Part II.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> Why doesn't anyone mention Kenny Thomas? That dude kills us in every meeting. Harrington and Chandler must play Kenny Thomas tight. That guy doesn't have any post up game. However, his medium jumper is deadly.


lol, you must have posted that the same time I posted the exact same thing. Great minds think alike, as they say.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

if i'm right, bulls have 6-1 record on winsdays !!!

since the lose against golden state we have one 6 consecutiv winsday games !!!


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

This game is all about the bigs. Curry, Chandler, Davis and Harrington are going to have to control the boards and play solid games. Limit their second chance points. I'm not too worried about Hinrich, Gordon, Duhon, Deng or even Nocioni. They'll do just fine. It's keeping guys like Dalembert off the glass and not allowing him to get into any kind of groove. The best scenario I can see is Iverson getting 28 pts on 32 shots while having to go 10 of 12 from the line to do it.

Tough game to predict. If our bigs come out and play, I think the Bulls take this one. If they get whipped like they did the last time they played, the Sixers win again. A win would be huge for this team, but a loss isn't the end of the world either.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

This game is all about the bigs. Curry, Chandler, Davis and Harrington are going to have to control the boards and play solid games. Limit their second chance points. I'm not too worried about Hinrich, Gordon, Duhon, Deng or even Nocioni. They'll do just fine. It's keeping guys like Dalembert off the glass and not allowing him to get into any kind of groove. The best scenario I can see is Iverson getting 28 pts on 32 shots while having to go 10 of 12 from the line to do it.

Tough game to predict. If our bigs come out and play, I think the Bulls take this one. If they get whipped like they did the last time they played, the Sixers win again. A win would be huge for this team, but a loss isn't the end of the world either.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

In my best Babyblue impression,

"Bulls win 108-87, but Curry will be held to 50 points on 20-26 shooting and 10-12 from the FT line (I have to be right sometime)"

Nothing but  for Babyblue


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> In my best Babyblue impression,
> 
> "Bulls win 108-87, but Curry will be held to 50 points on 20-26 shooting and 10-12 from the FT line (I have to be right sometime)"
> ...


In all seriousness, I would love to see what Eddy could do with 24-25 shots in a game.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Like everyone else, I am worried about certain matchups in this game. Dalembert is the kind of player who can give Eddy fits with his defense. We're so quick to double down or help, hopefully nobody helps off of Korver. Kenny Thomas does gives us fits for some reason. He and Othello should be an interesting matchup, both power forwards around 6"8. 

This is a big game as someone else mentioned earlier. We need to win as many games as possible heading into a brutal month a February.


On The Score today, they mentioned both Ben and AD participated in the shoot around. We'll see how Ben's back responds. Isn't a back injury one of those things that stiffens up shortly after you have been active? We'll see how much he gets in and out of the action.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Anybody watch acording to Jim Last night? Kinda funny how they actually made an episode about the bulls winning streak. very funny, and my GF laughed so hard because it reminded her of me.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Is Ben going to be at a 100% for this game?


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

By Skiles' and Hinrich's account they had a very long and intense practice on Tuesday. I feel like the Bulls will be ready for this one and I'll be looking for an outstanding defensive effort. 

I think Hinrich is the key in this one. The leader of the team has to step up in big games. Hopefully he can stay out of foul trouble and get his 35-40 minutes. 

Curry and hopefully Gordon are gonna have to bring it hard on the offensive end. 

I'd like to see Harrington remain in the starting lineup. 

They should be in good shape if they keep Iverson closer to 8 FTA as opposed to 16, which he always seems to get versus us.


----------



## best2424 (Apr 3, 2003)

can someone please do play by play and post the score periodically because i never get to see any of the games cause i am in phoniex. thanks


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Put on a tight zone defense and we shut down allen iverson´s drive to the the hole wich is the main ofense off 76ers.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

grant hill shooting the lights out in minessota ...


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Don't look now, but Bostons down 9 in the 3rd. :yes:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

antonio davis starting tonight


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Bill wennington nomineeded to the canadian basketball hall of fame.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Dalembert out for the game. AD starting. Hmm I'll be curious to see how he does.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> Bill wennington nomineeded to the canadian basketball hall of fame.


Way to go, Air Canada


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice d but we have to score!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

philadelphia fourth in the league in steals.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

5-2 Philly on Thomas J


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Sixers up 13-8.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we must stop the 76ers transition game..


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Bulls not having a good start


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

the only way the philadelphia can score big is behind a trasition game.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Well, so far the story continues to be that we don't take care of the ball on offense. Kirk with 2 terrible turnovers. Philly is going to the hoop hard. Have we attacked the rim yet? Iverson is just blowing by everyone who guards him and our post players are too slow uin helping. Not a good start.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Toronto hamering boston by twelve in the third.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Deng scores, philly up4


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Korver in. AD out, Tyson in. Duhon picks up his second foul. BG into the game.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Gordon in....


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

stop the transition!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

finnaly we get a stop bulls trailed by 5


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Keep feeding Eddy, they can't stop him.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Gordon looks like saving his energy.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Eddy...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Eddy moving great....they will double him .


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hate kyle korver.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Any live audio updates/?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice turnover for 76rs .


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

three for hinrich,


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nocioni gets in...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice pass for nocioni to kirk


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> nocioni gets in...


:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

end of first bulls by 2


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

guys, do u mind if you guys post score too when posting? thank u... can't see it on TV here and online score is so slow.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

That was a great pass by Nocioni. I feel bad for the guy when the crowd makes groaning noises every time he gets the ball...

...not that he doesn't deserve them. I hope he continues to play under control...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

after a slow start looks like we turn on the engine now...
6:37 in the fourth toronto by 6 over boston.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

loose ball foul on tyson game tied 26


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

grodo shoots a techinacal good bulls by one. 27 26


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Nocioni looks very active...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls 32 x26


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Did Gordon just get a block?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

offensive foul on big o....bullls 32 x26


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

32-26 Bulls. Steve Javvy is treating us like we're a 3-24 team


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we have some offense goin on...time to put curry back in...and load them with fouls.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> Nocioni looks very active...


He gives great effort, you really pull hard for guys like him then he throws two passes away like he did earlier and you want him on the bench


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hate korver...32x 29


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Damn it, get in Korver's grill and don't give him a look! you can't help off him or leave him open


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> hate korver...32x 29


he looks like ashton kutcher (sp(


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice o rebound for big o 34x 29


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

great finish for gordon 36X29


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Did Gordon Dunk? What was it like?


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I'm glad Dalembert is not playing. We have to take advantage of that. Curry is too much for Jackson to handle. We should feed Curry more.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

OT: Raptors beating the Celts by 8 with 3 min. left.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

> he looks like ashton kutcher (sp(


Yeah !!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Bulls controlling now. 38x 29


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

loose ball foul on tyson chandler..


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeee for kikr 41x 28


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

holy cow is hinrich ever shooting with confidence!!! bulls up by 12


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

man, I love watching my bulls!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> I'm glad Dalembert is not playing. We have to take advantage of that. Curry is too much for Jackson to handle. We should feed Curry more.


it seems like we never get him enough looks. i said earlier in the thread that i would love to see what he could do with 20-25 shots


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

Hinrich: 3-4 3PT Nice!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Why is O on the bench? is Davis performing better than him? But I think with Curry doing damage offensively we need him more if Curry's on the bench.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Curry is playing some good ball right now.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

okay, i've seen enough piatkowsk. when his shot isn't falling he's useless


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

iverson is too quick..need somebody over him...


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

are you kidding me? our "vets" EP and AD are playing like 18 yr old nbdl guys


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> iverson is too quick..need somebody over him...


believe or not, i thought gordon did a decent job on him earlier. he just tears kirk up.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> it seems like we never get him enough looks. i said earlier in the thread that i would love to see what he could do with 20-25 shots


Looking at the stats, we should run plays for him now. Especially with Eddy tend to disappear in the 4th quarter. We should use him while he's still effective ( no fouls through 2 quarters? great!!)


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

aaron mackee is thought his was injured.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

43 x38


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

We look good so far, but I'm still haunted with the Warriors 4th quarter run. Hopefully we learn from our mistake.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice finish hinrich to curry!!!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Did Kirk and Eddy just run giggling into each other's arms????

That was a fantastic play, though. Man.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

i agree. holy ****!!! what an end to end finish in the final seconds of the half!!!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

To clarify what happened there, Iverson had a breakaway layup to end the half and Hinrich just hustled down there, played GREAT d, made him miss it...then pushed the Bull up the court with LIGHTNING speed and threw it to Eddy for the monster dunk at the buzzer. 

They then started making out.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

i'm really concerned about steve javy officiating this game. i'm sure AI was in his face at the conclusion of the half. you watch, if anybody breaths on AI in the second half, he's going to the line. i predict he'll get at least 10 free throws in the 3rd-4th quarters.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

The best thing about it was how cool the Bulls players were about making the extra pass just as time was hitting 0:00

Nice sign of maturity!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> believe or not, i thought gordon did a decent job on him earlier. he just tears kirk up.


Gordon was pretty good against him i thought too. He can at least keep up with him unlike kirk. Offensively he also got by him a couple times.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Am i the only one w/ a big smile on my face watching Eddy find the open man TWICE out of a double team. TOo bad Pike and Deng couldnt drain the shot.

keep up the work bullies.

According to WGN, if the bulls win they will be top 8 in the East.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

We are playing solid d . 76ers shooting just 33% from the field.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

The thing is that there have only been taken only 10 free throws by both teams combined.

I say Iverson will get a dozen in the 2nd half


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> Gordon was pretty good against him i thought too. He can at least keep up with him unlike kirk. Offensively he also got by him a couple times.


ben's back looks ok so far. he got up on the dunk and was pretty active. hopefully coach skiles doesn't let that back tighten up too much during the second half.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> Am i the only one w/ a big smile on my face watching Eddy find the open man TWICE out of a double team. TOo bad Pike and Deng couldnt drain the shot.
> 
> keep up the work bullies.
> ...


Dude, I've just been grinning ear to ear the whole game. 

:yes:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> Am i the only one w/ a big smile on my face watching Eddy find the open man TWICE out of a double team. TOo bad Pike and Deng couldnt drain the shot.


YES! I forgot. I meant to meantion this earlier, good point, REM. Something else that caught my eye was Tyson actually made a couple of nice catches in traffic. Is all of this really happening?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

the key i think is to stop the transition..dont let AI make that transition plays...the cant shoot or play post, so the only way is to run...


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, I've just been grinning ear to ear the whole game.
> ...


Me too. The Bulls really made some tremendous plays in the first half. 

This 3rd Q will be interesting. I think Philly is going to come out, extend their defense and give us their best shot. The frontcourt should be in decent shape as AD, O, Tyson and Eddy all shared time. Same with the backcourt. Nobody seemed to play too many minutes. Hopefully we can finish stronger than the previous three games...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

LMAO, Hinrich hugged Eddy after Eddy dunked it at the end of the second half... and then I think Eddy grabbed his ***... :laugh:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

almost forgot...Korver can nail threes..so watch him closely.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> the key i think is to stop the transition..dont let AI make that transition plays...the cant shoot or play post, so the only way is to run...


I'd like to see some of our bigs knock him on his *** a couple times when he attacks the rim. rough the little guy up.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> LMAO, Hinrich hugged Eddy after Eddy dunked it at the end of the second half... and then I think Eddy grabbed his ***... :laugh:


at least he didn't punch him in the nads


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> Did Kirk and Eddy just run giggling into each other's arms????


yeah..........that was wierd.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Brian skinner is doubtfull to return!!!!Nice for curry..


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> LMAO, Hinrich hugged Eddy after Eddy dunked it at the end of the second half... and then I think Eddy grabbed his ***... :laugh:




who are we?the chicago gay bulls?


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

not funny dude... no funny


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> not funny dude... no funny







sorry!!!!!!!!!!just joking


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

stop acting like a bunch of third grade homophobes. So what. We're kicking ***.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

eddy playing like a beast...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice start on the third....


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

This can be Eddy's career night. But, the W is more important.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dammm those transition plays by ai.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

dude skiles is going to rip somebody's ***! i think he's mad eddy didn't come out and help on that last drive sooner.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

I think Gordon needs to back in..and glues himself on ai.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Curry has so much shooting skill for a big man. There is really no reason that we do not get this type of production from him night in night out. 

24 for curry so far.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get ahold of yourself greek


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Gordon back in...time to stop ai!!!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> I think Gordon needs to back in..and glues himself on ai.


He is probally being limited to four to six minutes per quarter tonight. That is my guess.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

what was deng doing on the fast break when AI stole the ball. it looked like a 3 on 1. he had tyson on the right, duhon on the left. AI was shading duhon and deng throws a terrible pass in duhon's direction. ugh. tyson looked open breaking to the block too. oh well.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Time to bring nocioni back...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice leaning shot by gordon...bulls playin good d too


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

i'm in love with bulls!!!!!!!!!!!!!i adore them!!!!!!!!!!what a game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

66-50 Bulls. Let's hope Steve Javy doesn't try to tighten this up by calling a bunch of cheap fouls on the Bulls. The free throw line and transition is the only we they will score consistently.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Bulls up 16. I think I'm going to cry.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> Time to bring nocioni back...


Don't know how many times i have actually heard people wanting to have him come in. Probally less than a hand full.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

It is still in the third but the bulls are playing some good ball, shooting too many 3's for my liking but other than that, up 16 is real nice.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are exploding again in the third just like monday....we have to be focus on the fourth.,


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> i'm in love with bulls!!!!!!!!!!!!!i adore them!!!!!!!!!!what a game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HEy lover boy..I"ve been on line since the second half and they have extended their lead.

As soon as we start losing I"ll disconnect


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>evalam23</b>!
> It is still in the third but the bulls are playing some good ball, shooting too many 3's for my liking but other than that, up 16 is real nice.


the thing is, even when they're missing these threes there going down and out.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A comment like that deserves a kick in the teeth.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> 
> 
> HEy lover boy..I"ve been on line since the second half and they have extended their lead.
> ...


okay this is getting weird...


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 66-50 Bulls. Let's hope Steve Javy doesn't try to tighten this up by calling a bunch of cheap fouls on the Bulls. The free throw line and transition is the only we they will score consistently.



oh man!!!!!!!are u a prophet?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Bulls are hussling every ball!!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> 
> 
> A comment like that deserves a kick in the teeth.


you tell 'em tank. this has been an unusual game thread to say the least


----------



## lou4gehrig (Aug 1, 2003)

it's almost impossible for any team to stop deng, curry, gordon, hinrich all at the same time...as long as we play good defense and prevent offensive rebounds we will be tough to beat...


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> oh man!!!!!!!are u a prophet?


i hope i'm wrong on this one!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hate korver..


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Gordon..heating up...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dammm ai....


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

well AI's getting to the line like i figured he would. if we don't foul, they won't be able to close the gap. tyson needs to swat that ball.

that last possession and shot by gordon was crawford-esque. he got the ball with 7 secs left and wasn't going to give it up.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

One more quarter

Let's see if the Bulls manage to handle the lead a bit better this time than they did against Golden state


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lou4gehrig</b>!
> it's almost impossible for any team to stop deng, curry, gordon, hinrich all at the same time...as long as we play good defense and prevent offensive rebounds we will be tough to beat...


all four are in double figures


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

Damn, Bulls are hustling on every play. Im getting ready to celebrate the 8th seed with a bottle of Jack.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Orlando by 5 over minessota 15 seconds left in the fourth. Look to flip saunders to loose his job soon...


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

GORDON!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeee for gordonnnnnnnnnnnn bulls by 18!!!


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

Boom!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> Orlando by 5 over minessota 15 seconds left in the fourth. Look to flip saunders to loose his job soon...


Flip could be heading to New York maybe....


By the way BEN GORDON with the 3 !!!!!!!

81-63 Bulls


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

threeeeeeeeee for gooooorrrrrdooooooooon!!!!! 

nocioni is dangerous on offense. he scares me when he has the ball on the perimeter, like a bull in a china shop


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bulls on pace to win 11 of their last 14.

Fire Skiles!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

the good news is, we're doing this with kirk on the bench. another three!!!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Holy ****....

Benji!!!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

another threeeee for gordonnnnnnn


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Fire Skiles!


:laugh: tank, you can pop open that bottle of jack


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

this game is over......we are rolling........


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

oh my, we're rolling.

go figure, AI to the line again.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Gordon is sensational...........


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Go Bulls.. :rbanana:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> Gordon is sensational...........


yeah. he's not too bad is he?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Ben Gordon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

13 4th quarter points

Up by 20

We are making a statement tonight again!!!!

This team is playoff material


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

wow. unbelievable play by ben. even playing D!


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

so how many of you would still rather have Iggy?

He just does not know how to create for himself and he does not have a consistent jump shot.

3 shots in almost 3 minutes of play? Thats just not going to get it done at the SG/SF spot


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Nocioni not making turnovers...
Gordon again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

MAN!!! What an exciting game!!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I haven't read this whole thread, but some interesting stats. Even though our best rebounders only have 6 boards (Davis and Chandler), We have 10 players with atleast 2 rebounds. We have 7 players with atleast one assist. I like the balance we have going.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

BLOWOUT


BEN GORDON another 3!!!!


27 points!!!!!!1


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

The bulls are up 26, that jack must be tasting good right now. I think I will just settle for some Porter Ale from deschutes brewery.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

my goodness, is this really happening? do you guys believe this?


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Nothing succeeds like success, and the taste of it creates desire for more


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Bulls call a timeout up 29, just taking a breather.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

WOW. What a SPANKING!!! Playoffs, here we come!:rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Ben Gordon is f'n unbelievable tonight.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Nocioni is all over the place!!!

Great job by Andres :clap:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Man this team is especial.....sure espn will give some atention the bulls in the next sportcenter.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> Damn, Bulls are hustling on every play. Im getting ready to celebrate the 8th seed with a bottle of Jack.


I hope you mean you are going to drink it, and not do something sexually perverse...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow, this performance is bringing tears of happiness to my eyes.  

I would have liked to see how the team would of done if Dalembert was playing though..... and Chandler has made a huge impact defensively while he has been in..... Philly doesn't want to drive into the paint with chandler in there.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sir Patchwork</b>!
> I haven't read this whole thread, but some interesting stats. Even though our best rebounders only have 6 boards (Davis and Chandler), We have 10 players with atleast 2 rebounds. We have 7 players with atleast one assist. I like the balance we have going.


that's a good observation, patch. i stated a while back that one thing we seemed to really focus on after the 0-9 start was rebounding as a team. everyone seems to crash the boards. now just limit those turnovers and we'll really be rolling!


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Its six years of pent up frustration and dissing that is now beginning to be dished back to our tormentors. And I want to see more!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

i just pissed my jeans from joy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!go bulls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i'm gonna eat now a bar of chocolate to celebrate it:jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MagillaGorilla</b>!
> WOW. What a SPANKING!!! Playoffs, here we come!:rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:



LMAO Hell yeah!!!


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

If the bulls keep playing like this, Pax gm of the year and skiles will be coach, however the schedule does get tougher in february, more road game than home games.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

To those of you who b!tched and moaned about Skiles sitting Gordon almost the entire second half the other night,

PERHAPS SKILES KNOWS WHAT THE HELL HE'S DOING?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls will be 8th seed tonight and if they beat New York on Saturday they will hold the 7th seed.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Nocioni is not pretty, but sometimes you need a mean and nasty player to create opportunities for the others, like Oakley did for MJ when they were together


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Wow, this performance is bringing tears of happiness to my eyes.
> 
> I would have liked to see how the team would of done if Dalembert was playing though..... and Chandler has made a huge impact defensively while he has been in..... Philly doesn't want to drive into the paint with chandler in there.


Dalembert plays we still win.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Everybody is welcome...

Come and join the fun!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope you mean you are going to drink it, and not do something sexually perverse...


TB, if you read through parts of this thread, nothing would surprise you. it's been an odd game thread to say the least. i think the tanks ok though. i'm sure he has every intention of drinking it.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Nocioni is all over the place!!!
> 
> Great job by Andres :clap:


Gracias.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Iverson in the bench...doubt he will come 
Gordon to the line shooting three
first good, second good, third good..ttooo


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Up 31, who broke out that can of whoop a** tonite. Boy is it working.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope you mean you are going to drink it, and not do something sexually perverse...


What I do with my Jack is nobodys business but my own.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> To those of you who b!tched and moaned about Skiles sitting Gordon almost the entire second half the other night,
> 
> PERHAPS SKILES KNOWS WHAT THE HELL HE'S DOING?


Whats the point on playing an injured guy?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

31 ties his career high


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> i just pissed my jeans from joy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!go bulls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i'm gonna eat now a bar of chocolate to celebrate



That's the fubbiest thing i've heard all day...

Seriously folks, Gordon is a juggernaut.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

holy crap... I can sense the joy all over the Bulls board

OK guys, time to put in the reserves.... oh wait, so who are the reserves??


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Gordon is on fire!!!!!!!!1


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

5 mins left and we have 98 pts. WOW!!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

OT: Anyone else have a DSL connection that starts to go out every time it rains?


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

100 UP!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

so good...


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> 
> 
> Gracias.


i agree. chapu has played very well. i'm happy for him as he works as hard on the court as anybody. hopefully he's settling into his role. another 3 by the way.

do we have to wait until saturday to play again?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

even duhon for threee


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!ben with 19 quarter points in 8 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Curry, Hinrich, and Gordon combined have outscored their whole team


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

IT's good to have a great game and win and i certainly hope our Bulls don't relax after tonight's performance.

Now that they are in the playoof picture they just cant stop!!!

:yes:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Frank williams in....man we are rolling...


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

i'm getting horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

The dogs (Bulls) have formed a pack and now they're hunting, lol.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> IT's good to have a great game and win and i certainly hope our Bulls don't relax after tonight's performance.
> 
> Now that they are in the playoof picture they just cant stop!!!
> ...


i hope skiles gets peppered with questions about their playoff position after the game. i love when he gets riled up over this topic. i do understand where he is coming from though.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!ben with 19 quarter points in 8 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey greekbullsfan !!!!!

Could you believe it?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> i'm getting horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you're outta control tonight greek. :laugh:


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> i'm getting horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sonny (Oct 26, 2003)

gordon 31pts in 25min


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

timeout to warm up the philadelphia bus.....


----------



## sonny (Oct 26, 2003)

gordon 31pts in 25min


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!


hahaha!!!the greek is probably running around his house dancing to "It's Raining Men"!!!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sonny</b>!
> gordon 31pts in 25min


Could you imagine 35-40 consistently? He would be freaking out nearly every game.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

new york better be prepared!!!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!plz ben shoot a 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> 
> 
> What I do with my Jack is nobodys business but my own.


LMAO, that just doesn't sound right....


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Man, if we do decide to trade anyone these games are really pumping up trade values.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

another three for duhon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Anyone who doubts Ben Gordon will be a superstar is out of their cockamaney mind!!!!:allhail: :djparty: :worship: :woot: :woot: :cowboy:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!plz ben shoot a 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It is kinda hard since he has been out a while.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I know Frank's set. For everybody else, drinks are on me!


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

110 pts now! Showtime is back!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> It is kinda hard since he has been out a while.


i cannot reiterrate enough what an odd thread this has been.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

everybody on the bulls got a rebound.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

50 rebounds total, 13 offensive


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

Happiest I've been bulls-wise since 1998!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YEEEEAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

8 steals, 5 blocks


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey Frank! How ' bout a Jack and Goofy Grape, with a twist?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I know Frank's set. For everybody else, drinks are on me!


bottom's up! oops, greekbulls fan is around, be careful. nevermind. pass me a glass this way, my friend!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we hold the 76ers to 38% shooting...


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Pouring some Bailey's here.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> bottom's up! oops, greekbulls fan is around, be careful.


:rofl:


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

I gotta start reading these game threads more often...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Users Browsing Forum: (dkg1, F.Jerzy, MagillaGorilla, ATONYTOWN, sinkingship, Big_CKansas, victor_vc, Electric Slim, pmtan99, airety, RSP83, unBULLievable, The 6ft Hurdle, bryzzz01, Pay Ton, cwalkmanuel, lister333, hanjin1, ballafromthenorth, KwaZulu, lou4gehrig, VincentVega, Weasel, sonny, MGoBlue4, greekbullsfan, sov82, Bolts, elias03, rose1111, evalam23, Colombian BULL Fan, atlbull, mr.ankle20, Qwst25, Stormwatch, FrankTheTank, ~~~, Herdof, YearofDaBulls, jsuh84, limufujuan, OziBull, jnrjr79)


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

As a Michigan and a Bull fan. When Michigan and the Bulls play on the same day the two combined are 6-0 in the month of January! Oh and WOOOHOOOOOO!!! Go Bulls!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Man the guys are playing good solid defense. And in the offensive side we are shooting with confidence, creating some space for eddy inside along with our big guys.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice win. Gordon with the offensive explosion in the 4th. Man he can score.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Bulls just sent a big statement to the whole league IMO with that massacre win against Philly.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> Nice win. Gordon with the offensive explosion in the 4th. Man he can score.


...and man, did he play some serious defense, too. Relatively speaking he shut down Iverson. Most impressively was the way he kept up with AI no matter where he went...fighting over screens, getting a hand up on every shot.

Way to go, Ben! Keep delivering at both ends just like tonight. IMO, tonight's game represented his best full court effort of the season.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: 

Go Bulls!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> ...and man, did he play some serious defense, too. Relatively speaking he shut down Iverson. Most impressively was the way he kept up with AI no matter where he went...fighting over screens, getting a hand up on every shot.
> ...


What's baffling to me is he radio team gave Duhon player of the game. they mentioned the two 3's he hit and his asists but said he played great D on AI. I thought Ben played the best D on AI of anyone. Sore back huh? Maybe the trainer should get MVP for the game!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

8th seed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lou4gehrig (Aug 1, 2003)

ESPN showed Gordon on fire on the nationallly televised game....announcers giving Ben props too...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

A fan can get used to this! I love it. Gordon was amazing in the 4th quarter. 

Solid game by Curry and Hinrich. 

I love it!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I thought it was Curry's night, he was having a great game and all, but Gordon stole the spotlight. Gotta love it, one player is having a great game, and then another player explodes for something great, 19 points in the fourth, tied his career high, kept hitting 3's.

Bulls are 8th Playoff Seed if the Season ended today. 

2 Games behind Indiana, 3.5 behind Orlando.

Bulls have a better record then 11 teams in the league. They would be the 15th pick in the draft if the season ended today, and that would make the Deng trade an ultimate sucess.

This was the first 30 point win since MJ Era.

2nd 5 Game win streak post MJ.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Woaah got back from my girlfriends and both the Illini and Bulls were winning by 30+.

I'm on my way to go watch the game on Tivo now, sounds like it was good!
Gordon with 19 in the 4th? Damn.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Yeah, let's not forget that Eddy Curry really dominated tonight and fronting him just did not work...because the entrance passes were wonderful. Great play by Duhon, Curry, Hinrich in the first half merely set the table for Ben Gordon.

I. Was. Wrong. About. Ben. Gordon.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

I guess they had a good practice on Tuesday.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

This game thread is downright bizarre. I hope that winning isn't always going to evoke such weird urges from some of you guys.

Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go call a cousin of mine who lives in Greece and tell him to put his goats and sheep in the house tonight just in case greekbullsfan wanders by his farm.


----------



## Erock10 (Sep 17, 2004)

To make the thread a little more bizarre -- I think that I may have made a mess or 2 in my pants tonight! 

How great was it when Skiles asked that reporter if Eddy was paying him and all the reported could say was 9 for 11 -- 9 FOR 11!!

Great win by the Bulls! Look for all Chi papers to praise BG as the 2nd coming of MJ tommorow (he looked like it tonight) but, in my mind, this game belongs to Kirk and Eddy. Speaking of which -- I thought that little game of grab *** that they played at the end of the 2nd was hilarious (Could Kirk be becoming Eddy's new JC?)


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> This game thread is downright bizarre. I hope that winning isn't always going to evoke such weird urges from some of you guys.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go call a cousin of mine who lives in Greece and tell him to put his goats and sheep in the house tonight just in case greekbullsfan wanders by his farm.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: strange days indeed...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This was one of the best post-dynasty bulls games i've ever seen. I can't remember the last time i had so much fun watching a single game of the Bulls. 8th seed BABY!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I've got to say after reading this thread that I'm glad to be a part of this board, but I'm also a little bit ashamed!


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Surely we can fire someone...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

First time we have beaten a team by 30 plus points since 1998 when whats-his-name played for us.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> Surely we can fire someone...


That's what I was hoping for. Although, all of a sudden I feel dirty. *shudder*


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> ...and man, did he play some serious defense, too. Relatively speaking he shut down Iverson. Most impressively was the way he kept up with AI no matter where he went...fighting over screens, getting a hand up on every shot.
> ...


Iverson finished with 21 points and eight assists but shot just 8 of 21 and fell seven points shy of his average. Skiles credited team defense but singled out Gordon's effort and the big men's rotation without fouling.

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsgamer,1,287749.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

Great minds, huh?


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> ...and man, did he play some serious defense, too. Relatively speaking he shut down Iverson. Most impressively was the way he kept up with AI no matter where he went...fighting over screens, getting a hand up on every shot.
> ...


This is great to hear. Gordon, while not having the reputation of being a good defender, certainly has the body to maybe become one. With his wingspan and strength, the potential is there.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> First time we have beaten a team by 30 plus points since 1998 when *whats-his-name* played for us.


Jamal didn't even play for us back then. I don't know who you could be talking about....


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I didn't read this whole game thread but did anyone notice the mass amounts of times you could hear the word "****" (a cuss word that starts with an S and is a synonym for poo)? Was that Mark Jackson? I was dying.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Jamal didn't even play for us back then. I don't know who you could be talking about....


LOL.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> I didn't read this whole game thread but did anyone notice the mass amounts of times you could hear the word "****" (a cuss word that starts with an S and is a synonym for poo)? Was that Mark Jackson? I was dying.


Yes, I noticed that too! There was also somebody who kept screaming defenses and sets that sounded like Peter Brady going through puberty, I thought it was Jim O'Brien. They have also caught SKiles on camera dropping F bombs the last two games. 


About not reading the entire game thread, I'm not sure if that's good or bad thing. There were some funny yet disturbing remarks being made as some guys were obviously caught in the excitement of the Bulls performance.


----------

